# General > Technical Support >  BT Fiber

## richmond94

Was looking into getting Bt fiber. Has anyone got it in the Thurso area? Is it as fast as they say?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

aye its fast

----------


## richmond94

So you know what mb download speed you get?

----------


## gillsbay

If you put your telephone number in here http://www.dslchecker.bt.com/adsl/adslchecker.welcome it will give you an estimate.
If your telephone line is not with BT, use the address checker option.

----------


## richmond94

Cheers man!  :Smile:

----------


## Mr P Cannop

am getting 37/mb

----------

